# Now's the time to build that air cannon



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Been wanting to do an air cannon for a long time. July 4th is usually Harbor Freight's big weekend of sales so am grabbing the 11 gal air tank tomorrow and will be following the excellent build guide here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108454-air-cannon-build-breakdown.html

Have a friend helping out with this year's haunt who'll be bringing his 35Gal, upright compressor to make sure I've got enough air <insert evil laugh>.


----------

